# MV "Terrier"



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello All, 
can any one provide me with information about "Terrier"of Liverpool reg number 303875-she plied between Belfast, Liverpool. Preston and I believe Swansea, My eldest brother was Ch Eng in her and on passage from Belfast to Preston cargo shifted causing instability and engine damage-she returned Belfast to dry dock 17-2-1974, brother died of heart attack following day--I am trying to find out details for his Daughter, should any one have a photo of this ship to share I would be grateful.
Thank You Gentlemen.

Peter


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Peter,

There wasn't a ship called "Terrier" according to the 1974-75 Lloyds Register Book. Do you happen to have any more info, such as vessel type or owner? That might help to pin her down in some other publications of that era which I have at my disposal.

Phil


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Peter,
Coast Lines had a "Terrier" on the Link Line service you describe but she was sold in 1972 and I am not aware of a later one.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

*MV Terrier*



Peggy747 said:


> Hello All,
> can any one provide me with information about "Terrier"of Liverpool reg number 303875-she plied between Belfast, Liverpool. Preston and I believe Swansea, My eldest brother was Ch Eng in her and on passage from Belfast to Preston cargo shifted causing instability and engine damage-she returned Belfast to dry dock 17-2-1974, brother died of heart attack following day--I am trying to find out details for his Daughter, should any one have a photo of this ship to share I would be grateful.
> Thank You Gentlemen.
> 
> Peter


Peter, I sailed as mate on the Terrier (Coast Lines), for a short period in late 1967.Have only brief details as follows. Off.no.303875. Gross.ton.1127.16. Net ton.616.28. She was the ex dutch built Ebba Robbert of 1959, and purchased by Coast Lines for their Link Line service in 1963. I was on the Liver/Larne run on her. She carried thirty-seven containers. Master at that time was George Bain. Hope this little helps Regards Colin


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
There were several Terrier's, Wilhelmsen had one as well, but the one you are looking for is the Dutch built in 07-1957 at N.V Scheeps. v.d.Werf-Deest as Ebba Robbert renamed Stege in 1959 and renamed Terrier in 1963.
Owner:Coast Line
P.o.R.:Liverpool
Flag:British
Call/Flag Sign:GMCH
LR:540938
LOA x B x D: 220'0" x 34'11" x 14'8"
Tons:1127
Dwt:1470
Eng.:Oil 4SA 6Cy.385x580mm M.A.N.

Note: Will try to get a piccie.


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Gentlemen,
"Thamesphil" "Dave Edge" "Mclean" and "Ruud"

I have been put on a wild goose chase about this ship which my Brother was on, He was I am now believing Ch Eng on the "Ulster Queen" but at home when he died.

I am indebted to each of you for your efforts to find facts about "Terrier" which ship he was on a few years earlier, my niece has sent me copies of his discharge book entries by email and I have just ploughed through them again and find that she has,nt sent the last 2 pages.
everything that you have all pointed to is correct and that some time after 1972/3 "Terrier" went off the scene

The matter of "Terrier" returning to Belfast is however very interesting and should anyone be able to enlighten me of that event I will be very pleased and likewise if "Ruud" should find a picture of her.

Once again many thanks.

Peter


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Peter, I remember the TERRIER well, nice ship, a often alongside her in Prestn locks. I have a photoof her as the Murell and will post it on th gallery as soon as I locate it..


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Peter, Meant to add details ~~~~~ Built & launched - July 1957, by - N.V.Scheeps v d Werf - Deest, Holand. Official No. - 5409380. 67.06 x 10.65 x 4.48m, 11.75 knots. 1110 g.t; 602 n.t; 1507 d.w. As the - Ebba Robbert, 1959 - renamed - Stege, 1963 - ren. -Terrier for Link Line, Liverpool. 1972 - Sold to James Tyrell Ltd. Arklow and ren. Murell. 7/71973 - Sold to Americo Di Ambrosi Uruguay and ren. - Quijote. In 1982 she was owned by - Nobleza Naviera S.A. Montevideo, Uruguay. and that is the last record I have of her. Charley.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

*Terrier*



GALTRA said:


> Sorry Peter, Meant to add details ~~~~~ Built & launched - July 1957, by - N.V.Scheeps v d Werf - Deest, Holand. Official No. - 5409380. 67.06 x 10.65 x 4.48m, 11.75 knots. 1110 g.t; 602 n.t; 1507 d.w. As the - Ebba Robbert, 1959 - renamed - Stege, 1963 - ren. -Terrier for Link Line, Liverpool. 1972 - Sold to James Tyrell Ltd. Arklow and ren. Murell. 7/71973 - Sold to Americo Di Ambrosi Uruguay and ren. - Quijote. In 1982 she was owned by - Nobleza Naviera S.A. Montevideo, Uruguay. and that is the last record I have of her. Charley.


Charlie, believe it or not, she was still around in 1995/1996 as listed in my lloyds register of that year. Still owned at that time by Nobleza. A grand old girl. Regards Colin


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Peggy747 said:


> Gentlemen,
> "Thamesphil" "Dave Edge" "Mclean" and "Ruud"
> 
> I have been put on a wild goose chase about this ship which my Brother was on, He was I am now believing Ch Eng on the "Ulster Queen" but at home when he died.
> ...


Ahoy Peter,
Thanks to a mate of me[Bert Romeling] found her as Ebba Robbert, the 1st one on her trials, the 2nd could be somewhere on the UK coast or Kiel Canal?


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Mv "terrier"*

Thank You Rudd, thank You to all,
This enquiry has certainly enlisted a lot of interest and seem that many a copy of old Loyds Lists have been dusted off.

Now because of all the help I have had I can now enlighten my Niece as to the ship that her Dad (My Brother) was on and also kindly forwarded by my friends HERE-send Her a few pictures.

Regards Peter


----------

